# Fort McRee



## GoNoles22 (Jun 21, 2012)

Are there any good spots to spearfish from the beach at Fort McRee?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I have heard that the whole area has been marked a sanctuary and spearfishing has been prohibited. Rod and reel still ok.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> I have heard that the whole area has been marked a sanctuary and spearfishing has been prohibited. Rod and reel still ok.


Same here.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

There arent that many spots you can legally spearfish from the beach. McRee is not one of those.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Including the Mass.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Including the Mass.


Yeah never would have thought that was off limits


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> Including the Mass.


You're saying the Mass is off limits to spearing? If so, what regulation forbids it?

Spearfishing off Florida Beaches is prohibited by a specific law, same with spearfishing off most rock jetties. I'm not aware of a reg that allows hook & line fishing on a wreck while forbidding spearfishing.

Thanks

oh, and I wouldn't call the Mass a "beach dive", unless you guys are eating a lot more Wheaties than I am.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

El Kabong said:


> You're saying the Mass is off limits to spearing? If so, what regulation forbids it?
> 
> Spearfishing off Florida Beaches is prohibited by a specific law, same with spearfishing off most rock jetties. I'm not aware of a reg that allows hook & line fishing on a wreck while forbidding spearfishing.
> 
> ...


Talkin' bout mad wheaties fa sho! Lol. It was declared a marine sanctuary. Meaning they can manipulate what "can and cannot be done" as they see fit.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Spearfishing is not allowed inside the national park. The park claims up to a mile off the beach. The Mass is outside the limit and is designated an archaeological preserve, not a wildlife preserve. There is nothing stopping you from spearfishing the Mass.
You can spearfish off of Florida beaches, just not within 100 yards of designated swimming areas. As a guideline, if there are lifeguards present it's a designated swimming beach.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, good info.
I stand corrected.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I wish I wouldn't have skipped out on that quantum physics class to smoke reefer. These regs would be much easier to understand.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> Ok, good info.
> I stand corrected.


My post wasn't directed at anyone in particular, just meant for info purposes. On second read it did come across kinda harsh....sorry.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

The mass is not off limits for spearfishing and neither is ft mcree you just must be more than 100 yds off the beach!


----------

